# Mmmmm, food...



## Dalum (Jan 9, 2006)

So I was reading the description of this part of the forum and saw that it did say something about discussion of food.  Being Filipino, I have had my share of cuisine.  I've got some faves and ones that I refuse to eat.  

Likes:
Sinigang
Pancit Palabok
Tocino
Longaniza

Dislikes:
Dinuguan
Balut

Anyone else been there and done that?  What are yours faves?


----------



## Marvin (Jan 9, 2006)

my favorite P.I. foods
Lumpia
Chicken and pork adobo


Balut... :barf: :barf: :barf:
No thanks


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 9, 2006)

Check out this thread for recipes: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15370.


----------



## Dalum (Jan 10, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> my favorite P.I. foods
> Lumpia
> Chicken and pork adobo
> 
> ...



I forgot about lumpia!  I'm glad that others don't like balut too.  Nasty...


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 10, 2006)

Dalum said:
			
		

> I forgot about lumpia! I'm glad that others don't like balut too. Nasty...


 
lol A few of us plan on trying balut real soon. Looks yummy!  

If your ever in Troy, MI "Taste of Manila" is a good grocery store for imports. If you come in the afternoon they have a whole bunch of stuff cooked up and you can eat lunch. I don't know what it is all called, but it is tasty. By far the best food I had was at an anniversary; once again no idea what anything was called though....

Paul


----------



## Dalum (Jan 11, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> lol A few of us plan on trying balut real soon. Looks yummy!
> 
> If your ever in Troy, MI "Taste of Manila" is a good grocery store for imports. If you come in the afternoon they have a whole bunch of stuff cooked up and you can eat lunch. I don't know what it is all called, but it is tasty. By far the best food I had was at an anniversary; once again no idea what anything was called though....
> 
> Paul



Balut?  It's all you buddy!  

Can you describe the other stuff?  I could try to give you a name.  (Oh yeah!  I forgot Lechon too!  Mmmmmm...  Yummy!)  Taste of Manila, huh?  I think a road trip is in order.  Just not on that horrible night I was down there last Saturday.  The roads were slick and horrible.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 18, 2006)

OK...I just ate there last night. Still don't know what the F to call it, but I'll describe some of what I have had so far (not all in one sitting though of course)...

1. Chicken with sauce and veggies and potatoes (had pork the same way)
2. Pork cooked in blood. (had beef the same way)
3. Beef and onion dish.
4. Tofu and sprouts
5. homemade egg rolls
6. A whole fish, fried (you eat the bones and everything).
7. Fried bannana (had a candy like coating too it).

8. Didn't have this at the food market, but I have had a really good noodle dish that was extremely tasty that is worth mentioning. It was kind of spicy and had chicken in it I believe.

Haven't tried anything I haven't liked yet. Maybe someone can tell me the names of what I have had so far?


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 18, 2006)

Dalum said:
			
		

> Balut? It's all you buddy!
> 
> Can you describe the other stuff? I could try to give you a name. (Oh yeah! I forgot Lechon too! Mmmmmm... Yummy!) Taste of Manila, huh? I think a road trip is in order. Just not on that horrible night I was down there last Saturday. The roads were slick and horrible.


 
Maybe you can describe the dishes you names as well...?


----------



## Gulo (Jan 19, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> 2. Pork cooked in blood. (had beef the same way)
> 
> Haven't tried anything I haven't liked yet. Maybe someone can tell me the names of what I have had so far?


 
*D*in*ugo*an
usually eated with Puto(rice cake)


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 20, 2006)

I thought this thread might have something to do with the MF Doom album. Guess not.


----------

